# Pocket "Prayer Squares"



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Awhile ago there were posts about little knitted squares to keep in your pocket or purse. I had one of these a few years ago from a friend. I probably wore the square out (or lost it) but I did find the card that was attached to it. It reads thus:

Prayer Square:

This square is made with prayers for your comfort, encouragement, safety and well-being. When you feel lonely or need comfort, reach for me in your pocket. Your are not alone. God and our prayers are with you always. God bless and keep you.


Maybe someone will find this useful. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Absolutely will find it comforting ! Thank you for sharing. I'm new to this site, I'm going to search for the past posts. God Bless !!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Awhile ago there were posts about little knitted squares to keep in your pocket or purse. I had one of these a few years ago from a friend. I probably wore the square out (or lost it) but I did find the card that was attached to it. It reads thus:
> 
> Prayer Square:
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You so much!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

PRAYER CLOTHS - Uses and History http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> PRAYER CLOTHS - Uses and History http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html


Thank you for sharing this link. I think some will make perfect Christmas gifts. Marie


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

We are a family that believes in prayer. A few years ago one of my grandson's had a severely broken leg, that required surgery to insert a plate and screws. He had a prayer cloth in his hand when going into surgery. The surgeon had a nurse just put his hand and the prayer cloth inside a vinyl glove and tape it closed.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Jean Large said:


> We are a family that believes in prayer. A few years ago one of my grandson's had a severely broken leg, that required surgery to insert a plate and screws. He had a prayer cloth in his hand when going into surgery. The surgeon had a nurse just put his hand and the prayer cloth inside a vinyl glove and tape it closed.


I can't tell you how much your story has touched my heart and made my day!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> PRAYER CLOTHS - Uses and History http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html


THANK YOU!!! I was just about to go on the hunt for prayer cloth patterns!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Awhile ago there were posts about little knitted squares to keep in your pocket or purse. I had one of these a few years ago from a friend. I probably wore the square out (or lost it) but I did find the card that was attached to it. It reads thus:
> 
> Prayer Square:
> 
> ...


This is very helpful to me. A friend and I make prayer cloths for faith mission.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Are these pocket prayer squares usually knitted with cotton yarn? I would like to make one and send it out to a special person whom was just sent over to Afghanistan last month and shortly will be sent to Iraq. My thoughts are that maybe he might find comfort in receiving this as he is missing his home and family. Religion is very important to him and it just seems to be a thoughtful reminder that he is not forgotten. Jberg, thank you so much for this post.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Jberg thank you so much for posting this prayer. I've made a few of the prayer squares for family and co-workers. Now I have a lovely prayer to add to the next group.

Blessings


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the interest in Prayer Cloths, I have made these and Angels, now I have some new patterns. You will be blessed when you give.
Thanks again


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for this prayer, will use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know just the lady to share this with!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I might need to make a couple of these. I have a couple friends that could use a few extra prayers, and the knowledge that someone is thinking of them and praying for them. They are both not really 'shawl' people. 
Jean Large, your story touched me. I'm so glad that your gs had a surgeon that was smart enough to understand that such as that was important to his patient's well being. I'm so glad that they let him keep it. I know years ago when I broke my ankle bad enough to need surgery, my Dr. was not at all fazed by me not wanting to remove my wedding ring........he just had the nurse tape it up so that it was totally covered.


----------



## Julie98 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,
Thank you for sharing.
Can I ask if the squares should be made in any particular colour?
Many thanks.
Julie (UK)


----------



## Charli Payne (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful idea, thank you. 

Charli of NC


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

for Julie98 and others: The square I had was multicolored but that's just what yarn the knitter used. They can be done in any pattern, any stitch, with any yarn. Great stash-busters. The idea is that they are just the right size to keep in your pocket to remind you that you are being prayed for. Kind of like a grown-up little security blanket. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing this information and pattern link. I have several family members on active duty and will be sending them each one soon as it's finished. Prayers for you and your family thanks to your kindness and sharing!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

There is also instructions for crocheted prayer cloths at tis site. N


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

settermom said:


> I can't tell you how much your story has touched my heart and made my day!


It is such a blessing to know you are raising such a believing young man. I know it is a blessing to your heart for I have been through a similar experience many years ago.Thank you for sharing.
Sorry this is for settermom


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

I have one of these but is crocheted. I don't know how
to knit and this Prayer square was given to me by my
best friends mother whom got it from a church and I 
keep it in my purse. would like to also get the pattern
in crochet of course.. It was good to see this prayer
pocket on here. Hope to find a pattern. I will be looking
for it and if I find it I will post it on here. I am new to
this sight as of today 10/22/2014. 

thanks
Sugarfoot


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank-you for this post. I have been looking for something that will be quick, yet meaningful, for someone who needs thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

The site listed above also has instructions for crocheting the prayer squares. In case you can't find the site it is: http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html. In case I didn't get the address correct, it was listed by Rafiki. Good luck. Nancy


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

Mamanacy

I tried to pull up but did not work. so I
experimented and I ch 14 and I sc all
and ch 1 at end of ea row and turn and .
just sc till the size I wanted and with a
ribbon on the corner of pocket I will 
attach a prayer. There you have it yea
thank you for trying anyway.

sugar foot


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

mamanacy said:


> The site listed above also has instructions for crocheting the prayer squares. In case you can't find the site it is: http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html In case I didn't get the address correct, it was listed by Rafiki. Good luck. Nancy


It did not work because you added a fullstop at the end of the address... I removed it and it works now...


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you but I do not knit. 

sugarfoot


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

sugarfoot said:


> Thank you but I do not knit. sugarfoot


Here is a link for crochet ones....
https://www.google.ca/#q=crochet+prayer+cloths
https://www.google.ca/search?q=croc...F2010%2F01%2Fangel-prayer-cloths.html;320;240


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

sugarfoot said:


> I have one of these but is crocheted. I don't know how
> to knit and this Prayer square was given to me by my
> best friends mother whom got it from a church and I
> keep it in my purse. would like to also get the pattern
> ...


Hello and welcome Sugarfoot,
If you can post a good picture, I may be able to make a
pattern for you. If you want you can also PM(Private Message)
me and I will get back to you.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

mamanacy said:


> The site listed above also has instructions for crocheting the prayer squares. In case you can't find the site it is: http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html. In case I didn't get the address correct, it was listed by Rafiki. Good luck. Nancy


http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/
This is the link.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

PRAYER CLOTHS
KNIT - http://sendingtroopsprayers.bravehost.com/knitpatterns.html
CROCHET - https://www.google.ca/#q=crochet+prayer+cloths
CROCHET - https://www.google.ca/search?q=croc...F2010%2F01%2Fangel-prayer-cloths.html;320;240


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for your thoughtfulness. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

I just sent a picture of the one I figured out
how to make one of the pocket prayer squares.
thank you so much for the offer of making me
a pattern by sending a pic of the square that
wAs given to me. you have a blessed day and
thank you again.

God Bless
Sugarfoot


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

I just started making prayer squares and was so glad you posted the words to give with them, thanks so much!


----------



## KnitPurlPray (Jan 28, 2017)

Cross prayer cloth


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Any yarn is fine.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Any color is fine.


----------

